# The Original Golden Toilet Paper Holder!



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

How do you get them to pose like that!! 

I will order one right now!


----------



## hermione hewitt (Oct 24, 2007)

Haa haaa LOL thats awsome,  Clever doggie


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I want one!!! I think I will take the one with the zipper nose. LOL Dont need the paper shredde though, my Hooch pup is my toilet paper shredder here.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

LOL!!!! You always pose your dogs in the funniest goofy ways!! (poor pups.. oh the humility!!  )


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

i'll take a couple.LOL


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Roflmao..... :roflmao: What a way to have fun on a rainy day!!!


----------



## KodyBear (Dec 2, 2008)

SOLD!! double the order too! 
Awesome pictures!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

I want both!!!!!
Tell me, do they come in English Creme or is Brilliant Gold the standard color, ROFLMAO.
Martha, you're a hoot!


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

I'll take two please, you can keep the free shredder though


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Oh my..... that just made my afternoon:lol::lol:. I think you should have an infomercial.


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Wow, that's so cool that you got to have them pose like that! I want one too!! LOL!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

we'll take both!


----------



## zippybossrock (Jan 12, 2008)

OMG.....what awesome pictures!!!!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I'll take one of each model. : What silly pups you have there.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I see a Charmin commercial in someones future!!


----------



## Bailey & Charlies Mom (Jan 27, 2009)

Too funny, how did you ever get them to stand still for that? my two would have them shredded in no time. Toilet paper is one of Charlies favs!


----------



## ilovemydogs (Jan 22, 2009)

I must have one of those.


----------

